
A “Sneaky” Asteroid Nearly Missed Earth. Internal Emails Show How NASA Missed It - atlasunshrugged
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/danvergano/nasa-emails-asteroid-2019-ok
======
atlasunshrugged
Internal docs from NASA referenced in the article
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6421895-LEOPOLD-
NASA...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6421895-LEOPOLD-NASA-
FOIA-2019-OK-Asteroid.html)

